# Overheating at idle



## To///M (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi,

my car tends to overheat at idle after a few minutes wait...

but, it cools down after i'm starting to drive...

it's a s/c m coupe, with an intercooler in front...

i've tried replacing the thermostat, cleaning the rad, cheking for leaks, checking the vents... and still nothing...

what else can it be?

thanks


----------



## Chimera (Jul 3, 2007)

:fruit:


----------

